# Who are your favourite Fursuit Creators?



## Lobo Roo (Jan 23, 2008)

Not asking this as a potential buyer, or anything, because I'm already on waiting lists with two of my favourites! I thought it'd just be cool to see who all was out there, that maybe I haven't seen yet. It'd also make a nice list for those who are looking to buy, and who knows, maybe after I get these suits paid and done (which may be awhile! waiting lists, and then saving up money, woo!  I love these guys though, well worth the time and money)

The two I'm on waiting lists for: 

*Growly!* She's one of my favourite artists, period - but love her fursuits. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/growly 

Her fursuit site is www.growlythebear.com but right now, it's down, due to serve issues. But you can still see a lot of her fursuits in her gallery. 

Wait Time: When I got on her waiting list, I think it was a year until she could get to me, as long as I had paid my 1/2 down by then to secure the spot. (Where's my tax refund money? Lol. Kidding. I swear.) She's a college student, so she only does one at a time, to preserve her sanity and her grades.  

*Joecifur!* He was actually the first person I commissioned about a year ago, but due to money issues on my part, it was put on hold. Now I'm waiting on him to open again (though he knows that I've given the money greenlight) to get my commission secured. He rocks my socks.  

Site: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/joecifur/
http://www.dragonsteel.org/c.htm 

Wait: No idea. He's closed for commissions right now due to a massive amount of orders, and after that, he has e-mails in his box for people who are waiting like vultures for his open spots when he does open. Poor guy. I'm a vulture. 

*Oz Kangaroo!* Ever since I saw him at FWA in his Oz suit, getting one of his suits has been a pipe dream of mine. He's out of my price range right now, but someday I want a Lobo suit that's as humongous and padded as his Oz suit from him.  

Site: www.furaffinity.net/user/ozkangaroo
http://www.crittercountry.com.au/

Wait: Since I haven't actually commissioned him, I'm not sure as to his wait time. I think he's open for commission, but best bet is to ask him! 


*Quaylak!* She and her partner in SavageTurtle Studios are just starting out, but so far they're doing awesome. I got art from he last FWA, so when she started trying her hand at fursuits, I definitely kept my eye out! 

Site: www.furaffinity.net/user/quaylak
http://www.savageturtlestudios.com/

Wait: Since they've just begun, I don't know if they do fullsuits yet, but they are a definitelyup-and-coming! They are, however, open for comissions for paws, ears, and tails.  

Well, there's mine! I know vaguely of other people I've googled, but not well enough that I'm going to shout them out - that's for you to do! Who are your favourites?


----------



## LadySerpent (Jan 23, 2008)

Mm; the most fantastic realistic suits I've seen come from Beetlecat.  Her website is here:

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/


Cheers,
-Lady Serpent


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 23, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Site: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/joecifur/
> http://www.dragonsteel.org/c.htm
> 
> Wait: No idea. He's closed for commissions right now due to a massive amount of orders, and after that, he has e-mails in his box for people who are waiting like vultures for his open spots when he does open. Poor guy. I'm a vulture.



You got one of mine right there. 

I'm also a fan of what the folks over at Primal Visions are doing.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 25, 2008)

Beetlecat. Love their work, and this coming from somen who does not have a suit yet.


----------



## nereza (Jan 18, 2012)

my all time favourite is defiantly *Qarrezel / Clockworkcreature*
she really dose fantastic realistic work witch such attention to detail i find her work stunning and was in love with her work long before I joined the community 

site :http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel
http://www.clockworkcreature.com/


followed with LadySerpent and Xanthe  favourite *Beetlecat*
(link already provided)

*FlurryCat /Monoyasha*
site : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/flurrycat
http://www.monoyasha.com/

*wynderkind* 
who dose amazing protected makeup as well as recently suits
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wynderkind
i don't know if she has a personal website

but as far as toony suites go my favourites are
*
FirestormSix*
i love how he gives life and expression to his suits
site: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/firestormsix
http://www.stormfirestudios.ca/

*Gabrielle /FurGenStudios*
i love the way he captures emotions and life in his masks you can see the energy or mood of the charier quite clearly
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furgenstudios/

lastly  *RadyWolf*
not only dose he have skill but his suit are adorible
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/radywolf

although I have allot of favourites when it comes to suit and costumes in general I don't plan on commissioning anyone any time soon, I am one for making my own suits and costumes I love the fell of doing something hands on and its a fun hobby and a good conversation starter


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't really keep track on fur suits but this Winfox person seems to do a good job because they don't look so damn bulky.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 18, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't really keep track on fur suits but this Winfox person seems to do a good job because they don't look so damn bulky.



But they have nipples.

Beetlecat and mixedcandy make the prettiest suits.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

Beetlecat mostly because she has made the one character I've always wanted to do, and would be jelly to actually own said suit. Nanaki (Red XIII, Final Fantasy 7), in addition to that, I've really liked a ton of her work lately. Her hyena suit was really sick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe this thread belongs to suits and suiters


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 18, 2012)

SUPER NECROMANCY!

On-topic: http://www.donthugcacti.com/


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 29, 2012)

nereza said:


> my all time favourite is defiantly *Qarrezel / Clockworkcreature*
> she really dose fantastic realistic work witch such attention to detail i find her work stunning and was in love with her work long before I joined the community
> 
> site :http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel
> ...



I LOVE LOVE LOVE monoyasha's suits! especially her fennec fox. I've been watching her youtube vids for a while. I haven't been able to get her to reply to anything though.


----------



## Sar (Jan 29, 2012)

I like winfox's and whoever that made fay's. Scribblefox.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jan 29, 2012)

Qarrezel at Clockwork Creature, for the realistic side of the spectrum, hands down. I finally got into her queue last year and am waiting on pins and needles to watch the character created!

(For the curious, she is making this character that Neogeen created, and yes, I got her permission before I got into the queue, and she is as excited as I am to see it made: http://www.neogeen.com/art/concept_chimeragoat.jpg)

For semi realistic/semi toony spectrum, I have Sharpe Costumes (who created the head for the Gshep I bought from her: http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/6182641), Beetlecat, and Monoyasha.

For the toony, I enjoy Arend Studios, DHC, Mixed Candy, Media, and Furr Happens.

I also love Beastcub's work, mainly in the quadsuit area. She has some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my god, what is this necromancy.

Stop posting, and report it, people.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2012)

I can leave this open, and move it to the Suitor section.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I like winfox's and whoever that made fay's.


Scribblefox I think is their name.

I don't like Scribblefox personally because their heads are very...."copy and paste". And their whole gallery is yifftastic.
E: or rather their fursuit account onefurall.
They are also not that great with making anything non-canine imo.
I like Beastcub's toony suits and all of Beetlecat's suits.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

Beetlecat's work is overall fantastic as hell. Qarrezel's stuff is amazing, but the eyes always seem a bit dead to me. Artslave's style is simply GORGEOUS! Monoyasha's work is wonderful, especially her feline works. Beastcub's getting there, but it's important to remember that she learned much of the trade from Monoyasha. Syber's suits are a bit copy-paste, but nice all the same. Same goes with Scribblefox.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup Mine is a Scribblefox. The builder name is Onefurall. 
personally I really like his work, he does great work with padding and amazing airbrush work. The quality is also really nice if that's something you ever notice. 

As for the copy/paste quality. I think he does have that failing. I don't mind so much as his foxfur suit was the first suit I fell in love with and I wanted something in a similar style. I also like the subtle differences in mine that make it look feminine, but that's really small stuff like muzzle length and eye tilt. 
Overall I think he's getting a bit better with his heads. They're still very similar, he gets a ton of canine head commissions, but I think he's gotten better at working on big cat heads and making them less canine. 

I like a lot of the ones mentioned here. Beetlecat, monoyasha. I love the work of art slave. 
The only one that bothers me is Beastcub. She can do great work it's just, it has that samey quality to a lot of it, and it's really obvious when she cuts corners. I saw a suit of hers recently and it was kind of cute, but seeing the suit in person was just disapointing. Things like cutting the fur to show ab muscles instead of sewing and padding. paint on the fur, other low quality factors. 
At least many of the other copy/paste makers still put out extremely high quality work that has a lot of durability.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 30, 2012)

Toony style:
Stormfire Studios-and yes, I am hopelessly and completely biased on this one!  I know some folks think that they are 'copy and paste' and yes some of their canine heads do look similar but to me it's their style.  I think that Stormfire's follow me eyes are some of the best and most expressive out there and speaking as someone who owns one of their fursuits:  the heads are very comfortable to wear (balaclava based) and not too heavy.   Also, I like the style of Fursuits by Lacy & Nick.  

For realistic style, I like Clockwork Creatures.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 30, 2012)

My favorite suit artist is me. :|

Actually my newest obsessions are FurGen and Jill0r. I used to haaate Jill0r's work, but her newer stuff I find just irresistible. I still think the older heads with the giant brows are really awkward looking. And (like almost all the bigger makers) her bodysuits look really rushed. I also love Kironeem (though he only ever did one commission) and Kurobis (Foo Fur). I also recently fell in love with SophieCabra. I would commission any of them in a heartbeat.

I'm not a real fan of the bigger makers. Mixed Candy I like pretty well but after that... I wouldn't commission any of them. DHC and MFY have the creepy joker!smile where the smile lines go way too far back into the cheeks. They as well as pretty much every other bigger maker are terrible at anything outside of canines or the occasional feline. But in that respect all makers have their strengths with species. It seems to me that a lot of more popular makers' quality has really dipped as well (obvious seams on Beetlecat stuff, bodysuits not picked, airbrushing half-assed, rough edges). Maybe people just aren't noticing or maybe I'm way too picky. XD

For realism, Clockwork Creatures is definitely the way to go. Monoyasha's a decent name to throw out on that side of the game, too. Her heads generally come out looking realistic but not static like Clockwork can sometimes.



Fay V said:


> The only one that bothers me is Beastcub. She can do great work it's just, it has that samey quality to a lot of it, and it's really obvious when she cuts corners. I saw a suit of hers recently and it was kind of cute, but seeing the suit in person was just disapointing. Things like cutting the fur to show ab muscles instead of sewing and padding. paint on the fur, other low quality factors.
> At least many of the other copy/paste makers still put out extremely high quality work that has a lot of durability.


I'm with you there on Beastcub. Her quality is, as a general rule, atrocious. I've seen a few of her suits in person and they're just...yeah disappointing. She cuts corners so she can pop the suits out super fast. I remember one I saw where the jaw had been made of safety pins and chopsticks. :x And the seams were just falling apart. Not to mention neck/ankles/wrists showing aaaaall the time. And obvious paint that hasn't been brushed out and. Blegh. No thank you.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised to hear that stuff about beastcub. I really like how her work looks. 

But I've never seen one in person either.

I love clockwork creature's work, monoyasha is okay, I haven't seen enough of her work to really judge though. I do love that she has all sorts of silicone and resin and such that you can get, I bought a ton of it. Haha.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Yup Mine is a Scribblefox. The builder name is Onefurall.
> personally I really like his work, he does great work with padding and amazing airbrush work. The quality is also really nice if that's something you ever notice.
> 
> As for the copy/paste quality. I think he does have that failing. I don't mind so much as his foxfur suit was the first suit I fell in love with and I wanted something in a similar style. I also like the subtle differences in mine that make it look feminine, but that's really small stuff like muzzle length and eye tilt.
> Overall I think he's getting a bit better with his heads. They're still very similar, he gets a ton of canine head commissions, but I think he's gotten better at working on big cat heads and making them less canine.


I can agree there. I went back to Scribblefox's gallery and yeah, I saw definite improvements from when I first saw the work they had from like a year and a half ago. They've gotten way way better on feline suits too, which is awesome. 
Also art slave ffyes <3 love their reptile-y suits.

Also there's one suit maker I really like who owns a triceratops suit, anyone know who I'm talking about? I remember being pretty impressed by their stuff (both toony and realistic) and they had good customer relations. And drew lots of silly comics. |3


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2012)

Calico-Feathers said:


> My favorite suit artist is me. :|
> 
> 
> I'm not a real fan of the bigger makers. Mixed Candy I like pretty well but after that... I wouldn't commission any of them. DHC and MFY have the creepy joker!smile where the smile lines go way too far back into the cheeks. They as well as pretty much every other bigger maker are terrible at anything outside of canines or the occasional feline. But in that respect all makers have their strengths with species. It seems to me that a lot of more popular makers' quality has really dipped as well (obvious seams on Beetlecat stuff, bodysuits not picked, airbrushing half-assed, rough edges). Maybe people just aren't noticing or maybe I'm way too picky. XD
> ...


It's just so...tragic. That's something I expect from amateurs just starting out, and even then the shortcuts are something I'd tell them not to do. It's just so sad seeing people fall into that and spend so much money on a suit, just to have it fall apart in a year. 
I really wish people would discuss quality more with suits. Like I said my scribble suit can take a beating. The only repairs I've done thus far is reinforcing the tail, which is really standard. I know a lot of the other big makers have great quality as well. It's just so sad seeing a popular artist go for cheap fast work to sell out instead of pushing out top quality work so they can charge more and work less. 
It's the same issues with kids that sell 5$ doodles. 



Moonfall The Fox said:


> Wow, I'm a bit surprised to hear that stuff about beastcub. I really like how her work looks.
> 
> But I've never seen one in person either.
> 
> I love clockwork creature's work, monoyasha is okay, I haven't seen enough of her work to really judge though. I do love that she has all sorts of silicone and resin and such that you can get, I bought a ton of it. Haha.



For beastcub it really depends on the piece. She has a really bad habit of skipping corners to get it done cheaper and faster. Don't get me wrong, she can do gorgeous work. She has some lovely suits and amazing work done on quads, the problem is most of the nice suits are for family or friends. With customers she does things like gluing seams, or charging for sewn seams (wtf), making eyelashes out of plastic fork tongs, Spraypainting fur (ugh) and...other really bad habits. 
I can understand wanting to make a profit, and wanting to simplify, but she once considered charging people for quotes. Overall she could do amazing work, but she holds herself back by trying to cut time and cutting corners. 
If she produced more stuff at the quality of her suits she does for herself or friends then I would be happy to recommend her as a maker, but right now there's nothing for me to trust that the investment is worth it.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Feb 1, 2012)

It would have to be ArtSlave and BeetleCat, I admire their crafting skills.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've always loved Blue Nose Creations' work.

http://bncreation.deviantart.com/

Sharpe19 and Sparkycom rank pretty near the top. I think Beastcub's cosplays are pretty cool but I've heard enough bad things about her to not ever consider a commission from her.


----------

